# Need Some Opinions



## Grea546 (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, first off, this is not a joke. I have an unusual situation (not life shattering) and need some feedback/opinions. Needs some explaining.

I was on the computer recently playing on a gaming website. Word games, puzzles, etc., not shooter games or anything like that. Also, no money involved....just fun brain-type games.

One of the games I like to play has multiple rounds of creating three words in a grid of 25 letters. Each round lasts a minute apiece, the scores automaticlly tallying. Was with a good group of people (all around the same intelligence from the scores) with everyone staying for another game. Fun, fast, everyone won a few rounds.

It's hard to a good group like that, and if you miss a round, you are removed from the game and very difficult to get back with the same group. ANYWAY....had to go to the bathroom pretty bad (take a leak) but didn't want to leave as by the time I got back I would have been bounced. I opted to take said leak in a in a large cup of water I had and continue playing, with full intent of tossing it in the toilet later and throwing the cup away. As you might expect, my wife came in a bit later to talk about something and blew a gasket on what I had done. Disgusting, animalistic, etc. and that no sane person would do that.

I understand it was not the smartest thing to do, but has ANYONE ever done something like this before? My wife said I would not find anyone who would condone it or even believe it.

Thanks for your input. Feel free to lash out...I'm used to it on this one.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

lolol, i've done it before, yes.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Never done it, but then again I've never been in a situation (game or other) that I couldn't spare a minute for a head break.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Never have done it myself, but if i had, and my wife found out she would not blow up. She'd say... "Seriously?" shake her head and walk away and that would be the end of it. She's a low drama wife, i avoided the "lose their mind" chicks when i was ready to settle.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys pee in the sink too.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Guys pee in the sink too.


:lol:
You made me almost spit my drink on my monitor. During the summer my wife caught my 9 year old outside taking a wizz on the fence. She asked him what he thought he was doing and he told her "Mom, I didn't want to run all the way inside to pee because I'm busy building my fort." 

What can I say, were guys. :smthumbup:


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Women don't understand the joy of being a man. When you are in a game and can't leave what is one to do? Any serious online gamer would back you.

Cheers!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah mine does not understand why i would have the urge as a kid to write my name in the snow


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, now that I got a wisecrack in. . .I will say there is a tiny bit of seriousness in this.

Guys do do all of this stuff, but it isn't excusable. I'm sure every guy here remembers back in college days living in a frat house, or living with other guys and I knew how disgusting conditions would get when I lived with you knuckleheaded pigs of the Men's Clubhouse.

You think I'd ever want to go back to living with Crypsys, blkman, etc again? Think again. I'd rather live with a gay guy.

(unless you were in the army or something and then you had a DI who babysat you knuckleheads and made you clean the head and everything)

You get married and your wife does improve your living conditions so you have to resist all temptation to facillitate conditions back to that (peeing in cups, sinks, etc).

One very, very, VERY wise woman who had 3 sons and a husband made her husband put a urinal in the garage she got so sick and tired of cleaning up pee spots.

Anyway, all joking aside, don't pee in Slurpee cups, I don't care how good the online game is or not.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Guys do do all of this stuff, but it isn't excusable.
> 
> You think I'd ever want to go back to living with Crypsys, blkman, etc again? Think again. I'd rather live with a gay guy.



Yes, I agree it shouldn't be done. 

But, I am aghast that you wouldn't want to live with me Scanner. I mean it's all the same in the dark if you ignore the fact I have a beard. With my hairy legs, you can just pretend your in Europe.


----------

